#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Προβληματισμός για σύνδεση φορολογίας-ασφαλιστικών εισφορών

## CFAK

Συνάδελφοι, η σύνδεση ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και εισοδήματος οδηγεί στις παρακάτω στρεβλώσεις:

Στο καλό σενάριο, του *υψηλού εισοδήματος στο τρέχον έτος*, οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές του επόμενου θα είναι ομοίως ψηλές. Οι εισφορές αυτές βέβαια θα είναι υψηλά έξοδα στα ακαθάριστα έσοδα της επόμενης χρονιάς, οπότε:
- αν τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα της επόμενης χρονιάς είναι μεγάλα, οι μεγάλες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές οδηγούν σε *μεσαίο φορολογητέο εισόδημα*.
- αν τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα της επόμενης χρονιάς είναι μικρά, οι μεγάλες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές οδηγούν σε *μικρό φορολογητέο εισόδημα*.


Στο κακό σενάριο, του *χαμηλού εισοδήματος στο τρέχον έτος*, οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές του επόμενου θα είναι ομοίως χαμηλές. Οι εισφορές αυτές θα είναι αντίστοιχα χαμηλά έξοδα στα ακαθάριστα έσοδα της επόμενης χρονιάς, οπότε:
- αν τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα της επόμενης χρονιάς είναι μεγάλα, οι μικρές ασφαλιστικές εισφορές οδηγούν σε *μεγάλο φορολογητέο εισόδημα*
- αν τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα της επόμενης χρονιάς είναι μικρά, οι μικρές ασφαλιστικές εισφορές οδηγούν σε *μεσαίο φορολογητέο εισόδημα*

Από τα παραπάνω είναι εύκολα αντιληπτό ότι η εφαρμογή του νέου ασφαλιστικού καταστρέφει την όποια αναδιανεμητική φύση της φορολογίας:

- Αν τα εισοδήματά σου είναι μεγαλομεσαία, "υποχρεωτικά" την επόμενη χρονιά το ασφαλιστικό σε υποβοηθά να τα διατηρήσεις ή και να τα αυξήσεις.
- Αν τα εισοδήματά σου είναι μικρομεσαία, "υποχρεωτικά" την επόμενη χρονιά το ασφαλιστικό σε υποβοηθά να διατηρήσεις την αρνητική οικονομική σου κατάσταση ή να την επιδεινώσεις.
(ακόμα και για μένα που θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου φιλελεύθερο, το παραπάνω είναι απαράδεκτο).

Είναι πλέον ώριμος ο χρόνος να πάμε σε ιδιωτική ασφάλιση. Αντί να κυνηγάς το δημόσιο κηφηναριό για ενημερότητες (χωρίς καμία ή ελάχιστη ανταποδοτικότητα), ιδιωτικές ευκαιρίες θα διαγκωνίζονται ποια θα σου κάνει την φθηνότερη προσφορά (με σημαντικότερες καλύψεις και μικρές χρεώσεις). Με τον τρόπο αυτό, όλοι εμείς οι νεώτεροι μηχανικοί, όταν με το καλό βγούμε στη σύνταξη, θα έχουμε τον προσωπικό μας κουμπαρά, ανάλογα με τις εισφορές μας, και κανείς επιτήδειος πρωθυπουργός δεν θα τάζει δήθεν αυτονόητες ελεημοσύνες. Επιδόματα και ελεημοσύνη μόνο στους πραγματικά ανήμπορους...

----------


## Xάρης

Σε ένα αναδιανεμητικό ασφαλιστικό σύστημα η σύνδεση ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και φορολογητέου εισοδήματος είναι κατ' αρχήν *δίκαιη*.

Τα βασικά προβλήματα του νόμου Κατρούγκαλου είναι:
1) Οι υψηλοί, συνολικά 37,95%, συντελεστές. 
2) Η ύπαρξη ελάχιστων ασφαλιστικών εισφορών, ακόμα και για εισοδήματα κάτω του ορίου της φτώχειας.
3) Το υψηλό άνω όριο που έχει τεθεί.

Για να λειτουργήσει ορθά για ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες των οποίων τα εισοδήματα κυμαίνονται από χρονιά σε χρονιά, θα πρέπει α) να υπάρχει σταθερός φορολογικός συντελεστής και β) να γίνεται μια ανακατανομή βαρών μεταξύ των ετών μέσω του υπολογισμού των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών στο μέσο όρο μιας χρονικής περιόδου μεγαλύτερης του έτους.
Θεωρώ όμως ότι αυτό είναι το έλασσον.
Τα μείζονα είναι τα 3 προβλήματα που ανέφερα παραπάνω.

*Ιδιωτική ασφάλιση:*
Νομίζω ότι εκ των πραγμάτων οδηγούμαστε εκεί. Τουλάχιστον η γενιά κάτω των 35 που έχει μπροστά της άλλα 30 έτη επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας προτού συνταξιοδοτηθεί.
Αλλά και με τον νόμο Κατρούγκαλου, οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές αποκτούν (ορθά) ένα λιγότερο αναδιανεμητικό χαρακτήρα. Οι δημόσιες συντάξεις αποτελούνται πλέον από δύο τμήματα. Ένα μικρό αλλά κρατικά εγγυημένο, ίδιο για όλους και ένα μεγαλύτερο ή ενδεχομένως και μικρότερο, αναλογικό των εισφορών που θα έχει πληρώσει ο καθένας και καθοριζόμενο από την κατάσταση των δημόσιων ασφαλιστικών ταμείων την εποχή που ο καθένας μας θα συνταξιοδοτηθεί.

Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ όχι της ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης αλλά της δυνατότητας επιλογής του πολίτη.
Το δεύτερο τμήμα της σύνταξης, το αναλογικό των εισφορών, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι υποχρεωτικά από δημόσιο ασφαλιστικό ταμείο. 
Αλήθεια, πόσοι από εμάς θα τοποθετούσαν τις ασφαλιστικές τους εισφορές σε ταμείο, όπως π.χ. το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, που "επενδύουν" αναλογικά τεράστια ποσά σε τράπεζες όπως η "Αττικής";
Οι ιδιωτικές ασφαλιστικές δεν είναι πανάκεια. Μπορεί κι αυτές να κάνουν κακές επενδύσεις ή να χρεοκοπήσουν.
Στην πρώτη επιλογή θα κριθούν αρνητικά από τους πελάτες τους και θα το πληρώσουν.
Η περίπτωση χρεοκοπίας απλώς δεν είναι "προνόμιο" μόνο των ιδιωτικών ασφαλιστικών. Και τα δημόσια ασφαλιστικά ταμεία χρεοκοπούν. Απλώς η χρεοκοπία του δημόσιου ταμείου δεν ονομάζεται χρεοκοπία. Θα μειωθούν τραγικά οι συντάξεις, θα υποτιμηθεί το νόμισμα, θα βρεθεί τέλος πάντων ο τρόπος ώστε η σύνταξη που θα πάρεις να είναι κοροϊδία.

----------


## CFAK

Σωστά τα 3 σημεία που επισημαίνεις, Χάρη.

Φυσικά οι ιδιωτικές ασφαλιστικές χρεοκοπούν. Στις σύγχρονες συνθήκες, ασφαλές καταφύγιο για αποθεματικά δεν υπάρχει. Οι ασφαλιστικές πρέπει να δεσμεύονται να επενδύουν σε μακροπρόθεσμες επενδύσεις μικρού ρίσκου και μικρού επιτοκίου. 
Υπάρχουν δύο ακραίες οικονομικές συμπεριφορές:
- Έξοδα αναλογικά των εσόδων με στόχο την αποταμίευση για τις κακές εποχές, με το μικρό ρίσκο της χρεοκοπίας των φορέων των αποταμιεύσεων.
- Δανεισμός, έξοδα μεγαλύτερα από τα έσοδα και χρεοκοπία, προσδοκία διαγραφής απαιτήσεων κλπ.

Η δεύτερη συμπεριφορά αυξάνει το μικρό ρίσκο της πρώτης συμπεριφοράς. Η ανάπτυξη προϋποθέτει μια κοινωνική συναίνεση που βασίζεται σε ένα κοινό αίσθημα δικαίου.
Είναι δίκαιο να χάνει κάποιος τις ομολογιακές του καταθέσεις και κάποιος άλλος να επιδιώκει να διαγράψει το χρέος του για να μη χάσει το σπίτι "του"? 
Όλοι ευχαριστημένοι δεν μπορούν να είναι, ωστόσο το κοινό αίσθημα δικαίου επιτυγχάνεται με ορθές πολιτικές και όχι λαϊκίστικες προσεγγίσεις.

Αν τα δάνεια κάποιων κοκκινίζουν, αντί της ανακεφαλαιοποίησης των τραπεζών που επιβαρύνει όλους μας, θα αρκούσε η μετατροπή των αποθεματικών των καταθετών σε υλικό πλούτο. Είχες καταθέσεις 150.000? Η τράπεζα δεν μπορεί να σου τα δώσει αλλά σου εγγράφει ακίνητο ίσης αξίας (τα δεσμευμένα από τους "κόκκινους"). Και ο οφειλέτης απαλλάσσεται από το βραχνά του δανείου και ο καταθέτης δεν χάνει τελικά την περιουσία του.

----------

